# The Illuminated Dragoons



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Greetings all. 

So it starts, I have purchased the Space Marine Battle Force Box, and have started the painting and building of the first section of the army. It’s been close to 10 years since I last painted a model so taking it slow with some simple marines. It’s mostly been a trial for my color scheme.. so here are the first images.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I like the lightness of it. Are the a second to like Ultramarines? Very interesting, I'll be glad to see what else you come up with


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks, Iam trying for a very light look to the force. 

And yes they are successors to the Ultramarine's


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well it’s the end of Day 1, and I have got most the way in painting these 5 marines… 
Not my best work, but I think the color scheme works

Edit:- Pictures are a bit dark... I will have to see how it looks in the AM


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*Day- 2*

Spent a second day painting, didn't have as much time as yesterday and I moved on to working on my Rhino as well. (well I spent some of it playing with lists) 

Not happy with the Rhino at the moment, started with a Ice Blue/Skull White blocky pattern, but the White was not looking good over large areas, so I painted over with the Ice Blue and its just still not 100%, I think some washes and dry brushing will help. 

the marines.. going over each one with my fine detail brush now very happy with the bolters and 90% of them. The photos of them don't look that great the flaws are very visible, a few more days of fine detail work and that should be sorted. Sadly the rhino is also at that stage as well, must try and keep the motivation to get though it. And to remember to take breaks I make less mistakes when doing short blasts over long marathon sessions.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good start Uveron, especially since you been out for 10 years. You might want to watch the mold attachments where you cliped them off the sprue, maybe use a file or a hobby knife to smooth it out a bit. Just follow up with some cleanup for the areas where the paint went into other areas of the armour and you should be good to go. I like the colors and wish you the best. Hang in there, it only gets better!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Striking, I like it. The light blues go really well with the light colours. I particularly like the bone trims on white shoulderpads. I would have never thought it would work out this well.

Although a few white/bone plates on the rhino would help tie it in more with the heraldry of the infantry. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Good start Uveron, especially since you been out for 10 years. You might want to watch the mold attachments where you cliped them off the sprue, maybe use a file or a hobby knife to smooth it out a bit. Just follow up with some cleanup for the areas where the paint went into other areas of the armour and you should be good to go. I like the colors and wish you the best. Hang in there, it only gets better!


The Mold Attachments have caught me off guard, I used to collect Nurgle armys (well I had a few others but the painting on them were really bad) and the attachments didn't stand out as much.. mostly as I was attacking the modle with green stuff and bits anyway. 

I havent got a good hobby knife, I have my work mulit-tool which I have been using but its just not quite up to the job. I plan (when I get to leave work) to pick up some sandpaper to help on the next batch of marines.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

elmir said:


> Striking, I like it. The light blues go really well with the light colours. I particularly like the bone trims on white shoulderpads. I would have never thought it would work out this well.
> 
> Although a few white/bone plates on the rhino would help tie it in more with the heraldry of the infantry.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Thanks for the support! the colors took me an age to work out, I knew I wanted something light, but getting the right group took some thinking. Painting White is a Pain, and is why the Rhino lacks it, it streaks very easily. I will add some small white and bone detailing to the Rhino now Iam in the fine stage of it. 

I biggest mistake was starting with a black primer.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*Day 3- Lunch Time*

I was going todo some painting but the lights not great and I had to get up in the night a pile to sort out things for work. So I decided that this morning I was going to convert my Chaplin model kit bashed from the stuff in the battle force box set. 

I wanted to make something that could fill in for Cassuis if I wanted to use him, but I am trying to save bolters to build some sterngaurd.. though this may have to be rethought as the Assault marine legs are Horrible! Only having part of a foot on the ground stops it being stable or even sticking right. I probably will have to glue them onto bases and leave them for a long time to bond fully. So I may have to go with my orgional plan of having 9 Assault Marines without Jump Packs. Led by the Chaplin in a Rhino... 

anyway, have some pictures of my chaplin, he is mostly primed... (as I cannot spray my moddles at work, I have had to pre-prime all my parts before Assembly, its not the greatest thing in the world and I had hoped to find a better way... but alas.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*Day 4!*

Well.. Its been a slow day on the project. I have some attached pictures 

1st I built 5 Assault Marines without Jump packs... The bases were not that stable so, I broke out the green stuff to start work on there base, as you can see in the photos I have made it that all of them have both feet in contact with the base.. should make the model less likely to fall of the base now. 

2nd I used some Green stuff on my Chaplin to finish the conversion of the Power Axe in to the Crozius Arcanum, by adding wings to the skull... Its my first time sculpting Green Stuff in quite some time, so they look more like Bat wings than eagle... Oh well time to write that into the fluff! 

3rd I worked on my Rhino and marries, I have finally finished one of them... The photo is not that great, will try better tommrow. The big thing was painting the "fire snake" that will be the logo for the chapter.. as painting it exactly the same each time is going to be a pain, I am not even going to try. I will aim for the same basic shape and use the same paints, but the idea is that fluff wise the marines themselves paint there armor.. so each pad is different and can be used to identify marines within a squad. (or that will be the excuse) 

I still need to start thinking about basing the models, I think Iam going for a desert plan, but I may go more rocky, not sure what color would balance the blues and whites.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*Day 5*

Not a Great Day... I did some more work on the Rhino and a bit on the Chaplin. I also finished baseing the finished Tactical marine, see Picture.. The Picture makes the base look alot more Green than it is I was aim for a 'Chemwaste feel, but it looks more Mountain green.. 

I also worked some on the fluff for the chapter, as this is a place for all my random waffle I have stuck it here =) 

===

Origins:‎

The Chapter were part of the 24th founding, the Gene seed can chosen can trace its heritage back to the Ultramarine Chapter. The first marines of this chapter moved and established a base on a world called Angora 35 which is found in the “northern” sector of the Segmentum Ultima (See Homeworld Files for more information) 

The Initial core of marines were Trained by members of the Aura Chapter, the Harbingers continue to this day to use the teaching of armored assaults, that these mentors gave them. Following this the chapter established itself organizing raids on Ork Space Hulks, and combating piracy that is rampant in the local area of space. In a number of places the chapter destroyed Ork warbands before they could turn into a full blow waaahh! 

There most glorious campaign was the Evart Uprising. 4 companies were sent to help the Imperial authorities regain control of a number of worlds that had simultaneously broke out into revolt, Chaos influence was predicted but no agents of Chaos could be found. Captured rebels in interrogations eventually broke down and talked about ruinous powers, but no story held out between the interrogations. The battles themselves were bloody, the rebels having control of a number of manufacturing plants that the planetary governor did not want destroyed. 4 companies were sent only 2 companies returned. 

At a venerable age the founding chapters master dies, and his successor the present chapter master steps forward. Chapter Master Farin Hararred. Farin is a vetran of the Evart uprising and sees a new future for the Chapter, at this point ‎ The companies stop actively hunting Orks in the area and start travelling large ‎distances, looking for heroic battles.. some companies travel to dead worlds ‎and one company retrieves a STC print out file on personal fire suppressors this is handed over the Adeptus Mechanicus, something that the Teckpriest still rember to this day sending the chapter new equipment that bit faster than some of their fellow chapters. ‎‎ At the same time the fortress monastery on their home world was ‎expanded (well new levels deep underground were dug). The new lower levels ‎were built to safely protect some items brought back from the Evart Uprising, ‎only veterans of this conflict were allowed access to this level, which currently ‎is the chapters 1st company. ‎


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well.. its been quite a few days since my last update and its time for me to pack up my mobile lab and head out (may be to home if I am Lucky) 

so thought it would be a good to post up some photos of my force currently. 

C&C is more than welcome. (most the modles are still WIP) 










The Full Force, currently (Scouts are still under construction) 










The Assualt Squad.. Still working on the soot on the flamer.. 










The Rhino










The kitbashed chaplin and an objective marker


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I have started Painting again.. 

Well thats a lie, I have been painting and converting like mad over the last month.. geting alot happier, with the whole converting part again... painting still not doing the best work, but I have finally finished one model I am happy with. 




























I have touched up some parts since I took the photo, and I realized uploading them that the mold lines are still very visible.. I would love some C&C advice or anything... 

And Yes, I have changed from White to Light Grey, the White was almost impossible to paint, and the blueish grey works well I think anyhow


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

It’s a very original color scheme man. Nice job with the base on the last mini!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Good start Uveron, especially since you been out for 10 years. You might want to watch the mold attachments where you cliped them off the sprue, maybe use a file or a hobby knife to smooth it out a bit. Just follow up with some cleanup for the areas where the paint went into other areas of the armour and you should be good to go. I like the colors and wish you the best. Hang in there, it only gets better!


This:goodpost:

I suggest you buy yourself some good sprue cutters and diamond files or 2000 grit sandpaper. Nothing ruins a good model more then bad removal sites and mold lines. Your paint jobs are looking nice but I would go a bit lighter on the weathering. Remember less is more. You want them to look dirty, not like they just went through a swamp. I have a couple good tutorials posted up on what to get for assembling models in the tutorial section if you have a gander. Love the color choices andyou are pulling them off well.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> This:goodpost:
> 
> I suggest you buy yourself some good sprue cutters and diamond files or 2000 grit sandpaper. Nothing ruins a good model more then bad removal sites and mold lines. Your paint jobs are looking nice but I would go a bit lighter on the weathering. Remember less is more. You want them to look dirty, not like they just went through a swamp. I have a couple good tutorials posted up on what to get for assembling models in the tutorial section if you have a gander. Love the color choices andyou are pulling them off well.


I did get some 2000Grit Sandpaper, but havent used it on the models I had already put together, I have just had a go at removing them from the model from the last photo, and its worked.. need to touch it up again, but should look alot better. 

I also kinda agree on the whole swamp thing, I was planing to have a "water line" of dirt that covered the whole army, but the level that looks good on the rhino, does look a bit to high on the marine.. I will touch that up as well, though I will wait for tommrow and some good light


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't forget the marines wouldn't sink as in as much as the rhino, because of its flat bottom it would belly out real quick on the swamp


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

rich11762 said:


> Don't forget the marines wouldn't sink as in as much as the rhino, because of its flat bottom it would belly out real quick on the swamp


Mud and the Rhino is a odd thing, the mud line will be very high at the front, as it will push down into the mud often, but when just in a "Lake" of mud, I am not as sure on what will happen, I go off what I see at work which has me sinking up to my knees with the tracked equipment staying higher out of it.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well had a bit of free time this morning, (well got up and couldn't get back to sleep), so I finished fixing the issues on the model I posted last night, I think he looks alot better.. 

I have also done some work on my first Scout, you may have seen me talking about having issues with the heads, well I think I have sorted a fix, by sculpting some hair onto him..


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good I particularly like the pose on the marine


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Looking good I particularly like the pose on the marine


Thanks! I have been trying to get dynamic poses for all the marines, for most of them its just making sure they are looking in the direction they are pointing there bolters..


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Spent the afternoon working on another marine, I think he has worked out very well... though I have a storm overhead now, which is killing the light, so the photo is rubish...


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Uveron said:


> this may have to be rethought as the Assault marine legs are Horrible! Only having part of a foot on the ground stops it being stable or even sticking right. I probably will have to glue them onto bases and leave them for a long time to bond fully.


Im not sure if it has been mentioned befoe or not but you can always "pin" the models with a piece of paperclip and drill through the leg with a hobby drill. this is one of the mroe common methods for helping to secure a solid bond for fragile and obscure parts.

SoI


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Storm of Iron said:


> Im not sure if it has been mentioned befoe or not but you can always "pin" the models with a piece of paperclip and drill through the leg with a hobby drill. this is one of the mroe common methods for helping to secure a solid bond for fragile and obscure parts.
> 
> SoI


What I did in the end was to use green stuff to contour the base in such a way that allowed both feet to be "on the ground" the legs still have the sense of movement and its produced a vastly more stable model.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Greetings all. 

I spent some time today painting my Chaplin conversion, think I have the glowing eyes working currently. 

I would love some C&C


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Is that a counts-as Cassius? I see a combi-flamer, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good man, I think if you went in with another very white/red highlight on the eyes they will really pop!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> Is that a counts-as Cassius? I see a combi-flamer, unless I'm mistaken.


It is a Combi-Flamer, just noticed the Bolter Barrel is skew, have to fix that. 

He hasnt been built to be a Counts-as Cassius, but can be used as such if needed.. (which I will a bit in very competive games)


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Looking good man, I think if you went in with another very white/red highlight on the eyes they will really pop!


I agree.. though its been vexing me on how to do it, I have tried a few times and it doesn't work (past attempts I have lost the affect all together)..


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

You could try a almost white/pink highlight thinned down and just placed in the center leaving the darker tones to the out side.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> You could try a almost white/pink highlight thinned down and just placed in the center leaving the darker tones to the out side.


I have been trying.. I may just not have a fine enough brush/steady hand.. I will try it again in a few days, had to pack up my paints and things as I have a pile of real work to get done blah..


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, this is a post without a photo, as I plan now to only post photos of full units. (mostly) I have also decided to move away from building a standard C:SM army, and have started working on a force that is in the process of turning to Chaos. 
The Plan is to have a central 1500pts of C:SM that can be used as a standard Codex Spacemarine army, and then an expanded force that goes to and above 2500pts that will include the more exotic C:CSM units. 
Currently the army will look like the following. 

*Fallen Chaplin (Chaos Lord) *
*10 man Marine Squad, with Rhino*
*10 Man Marine Squad, with Rhino (that can be Razorback if needed) *
9 Man Marine Squad, with Rhino (that can be Razorback if needed, and converted to be able to use as Sterngaud for C:SM) 
*5 Man Scout Squad (Converted to be used as Chosen in C:CSM)*
*2 Dreadnaughts (Mostly Imperial) *
2 Predators with Lascannons. 

The Bold items are the units I have, the others are the ones I need.


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

very good army. looks pretty beauty.
i like those SM poses and color scheme.
keep working that way.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Uveron said:


> Mud and the Rhino is a odd thing, the mud line will be very high at the front, as it will push down into the mud often, but when just in a "Lake" of mud, I am not as sure on what will happen, I go off what I see at work which has me sinking up to my knees with the tracked equipment staying higher out of it.


From personal experience, the Rhino (Very simillar to vehicles i work with)would sit higher, this is due to the weight of the vehicle being spread out across the whole two sides of the track, basicly the theory states thate it would hurt me more if you stood on my foot than if the track went over, I have not tested this though and i have no intentions of testing it, the splash marks would be more up the side sponsons and rear of the vehicle, the front would more than likely have some form of tide mark due to water entries but for general running the sides and the rear (especialy the rear quaters) would be the dirtiest. Hope this helps Good work though


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well... I have finished the first 5 man combat squad, I am very happy with them. I know some will be opposed to the shiny varnish.. But I like it that way! 

Also the model on the left which looks like he is looking at his bolter, is actually thrusting forward with his bayonet, I will try and get a better photo next time. Also the man with no gun, is my special weapons man, so will have what ever kit i need fitted to him before games. 

These 5 men, are also the marines that have lost there imperial markings, they have all been flied off and smouthed out, which is why the chests of a few of them are a bit... odd


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

rurik said:


> very good army. looks pretty beauty.
> i like those SM poses and color scheme.
> keep working that way.


Thank you, Iam trying to make them more intresting, and not to spend days painting them.... but we will see..


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> From personal experience, the Rhino (Very simillar to vehicles i work with)would sit higher, this is due to the weight of the vehicle being spread out across the whole two sides of the track, basicly the theory states thate it would hurt me more if you stood on my foot than if the track went over, I have not tested this though and i have no intentions of testing it, the splash marks would be more up the side sponsons and rear of the vehicle, the front would more than likely have some form of tide mark due to water entries but for general running the sides and the rear (especialy the rear quaters) would be the dirtiest. Hope this helps Good work though


Thanks! 

My next one will be more to the rear, I have toned down the mud, on most of my army anyway... just have the one muddy rhino now.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Kool looking army. *Cheers*


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

lunawolf said:


> Kool looking army. *Cheers*


Thanks!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I am still working on painting up the marines to finish. I will post when I have all 20 of them done.. but in the mean time here is a photo of my Christmas presents.

I know I need a better camera at some-point. 

But yes that is a demon prince with some parts from the venerable dreadnought used to make puldrons in place of the WFB ones.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

*Brother Peyton, last of the 4th Company.*

After a Week of on and off painting, I have finished my first dreadnought. 

This is still a work in progress, so please comment and give me help in making this a fantastic model.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey mate, great work on the dread. 
The only thing I would suggest is using some wash to shade the mini around the skulls and sword on the white panels and maybe thin the white paint down a bit in future, it looks just a little bit thick. 
despite that it looks great and you've done some great free-hand on teh banner. 

Rev


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> hey mate, great work on the dread.
> The only thing I would suggest is using some wash to shade the mini around the skulls and sword on the white panels and maybe thin the white paint down a bit in future, it looks just a little bit thick.
> despite that it looks great and you've done some great free-hand on teh banner.
> 
> Rev


Thanks! 

The White Panels have been my nemesis on this model, its not so much the lack of watered down paint, but the number of times I have coated it.. about twice to much. 

I will add some wash to it, see if it helps build better shade.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Man they look great. Usually we see such pristine marines so seeing some dirty battle hardened ones is nice +rep.
I would bore out the weapon barrels when you get a chance.


Doc


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

docgeo said:


> Hey Man they look great. Usually we see such pristine marines so seeing some dirty battle hardened ones is nice +rep.
> I would bore out the weapon barrels when you get a chance.
> 
> Doc


Thanks!

I need to invest in something to let me drill out Barrels, I also want to drill out the exorsts on the Rhino, just started to paint the first one up again, and its something that i have noticed alot.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well its been some time since I updated this, I have mostly been finishing my marines but yesterday I picked up a cheep model at my local game shop for $20 and its now cooking in a pot.. "can you tell what it is yet?"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks like a crab, so I say seafood.

Either that or a Defiler.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well I have been living in a hotel all month, and working almost every day (long 12 hour shifts as well).. 

But I have been catching an hour of painting here and there and finally got it all sorted. 
So have some pictures of my daemon prince;


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I am absolutely in love with your color scheme, the light blues and the multiple shades of bone work very well together, I am kicking myself right now for never ever thinking of it.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you, its a pain to paint.. I spend days thinking it looks horrid, but as the last round of washes go on to build the tones it kinda just starts to come together.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, I took my time but I have managed to sort out 7 Plague Marines for my Chaos Warband, they were a bit trickier to paint than I first expected, Trying to get the balance of the Dirt, and at the same time look like they were in the same army as the light blues and bones of the rest of the army.. took some time. 

A Group Shot's 


















A Marine with a Chain Axe.









Squad Champion with Power Fist









Plasma Gunner


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well this month I painted a Tank for the number of painting comps, took quite a bit of work next month may be time for a smaller unit to give me time to finish my older unfinished units from before the monthly painting comp

Started this this:-









Ended up with this:-


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good man. Are the sponsons magnetized?

I don't really dig the glossy finish on your troops bu I definitely understand the desire to want to protect the paint jobs. While I haven't tried it, I have heard that a gloss coat followed by a matte coat will still protect just as well, but not looks so shiny.

I think the blue incorporated into the nurgle marines ties them in pretty well.

Cheers!


----------



## TehJimbo (May 15, 2012)

These look amazing man, i like the slimy look to the Plague marines, and that rhino looks dope!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Looking good man. Are the sponsons magnetized?
> 
> I don't really dig the glossy finish on your troops bu I definitely understand the desire to want to protect the paint jobs. While I haven't tried it, I have heard that a gloss coat followed by a matte coat will still protect just as well, but not looks so shiny.
> 
> ...


Yes the Sponsons are Magnetized, don't use them much currently... but never know what next month will bring. 

The Gloss Finish is an odd one, it looks alot better in real life when lighting can be a bit more random.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

TehJimbo said:


> These look amazing man, i like the slimy look to the Plague marines, and that rhino looks dope!


Thanks!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Well... Another Month and Another Unit... 

My Beloved 5 strong demon squad...


----------

